# best paint stripper/remover



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i need the most harsh, kick ass paint stripper/remover out there

as long as it doesnt eat thru metal i want it

so, what should i get?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Zip-Strip, it comes in a yellow/black can and it takes upto 7layers of paint off..Bad ass shit jus dont get on ur clothsit has no mercy for it, nor you skin


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thats exactly what im looking for
thanks mayn


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Shoot, just being funny....I was thinking brake fluid!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i know brake cleaner is pretty harsh stuff

but i was looking for something just like Nismo described
(something that would take some skin off if you arent careful)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

why do you need it ?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

want to strip some wheels


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

a LOT of Maxima.org'ers have success with 'Aircraft Stripper'...available at Autozone.

http://forums.maxima.org/showpost.php?p=2861982&postcount=17


...just an alternative if you need it.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thanks mayn
doesnt look like zip strip is readily available, so i might go for the aircraft remover


----------

